# Self Service Car Wash



## spike87 (Jan 10, 2014)

I have recently purchased a new car and wondered whether there are any places in Dubai where I can wash it myself? It's pretty difficult living in an apartment and having to go up and down the lift every 5 minutes to re-fill the bucket.

I've had a few people ask me if I want them to wash my car. It seemed like a good offer until I saw the state of the water in the bucket :jaw:.

Someone has recommended Yellowhat but their website is down at the minute so I can't see whether they only offer a manual wash rather than a self-service wash.

Thanks.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

spike87 said:


> I have recently purchased a new car and wondered whether there are any places in Dubai where I can wash it myself?


I personally haven't seen any place yet where its a self service wash. there are a few waterless wash companies if that helps (and you can google them)


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

In the rear car park of Choitrams at Safa Park has the cheapest washing, low water usage, service I've found. AED 10 and they do a good job.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> In the rear car park of Choitrams at Safa Park has the cheapest washing, low water usage, service I've found. AED 10 and they do a good job.


Second that!


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

spike87 said:


> I have recently purchased a new car and wondered whether there are any places in Dubai where I can wash it myself? It's pretty difficult living in an apartment and having to go up and down the lift every 5 minutes to re-fill the bucket.
> 
> I've had a few people ask me if I want them to wash my car. It seemed like a good offer until I saw the state of the water in the bucket :jaw:.
> 
> ...


Self service? In Dubai??????? 

Surely you jest!


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

There is no self service car-wash here in Dubai as far I am aware of. 

My opinion is to stay away from water-less car wash as these are the worst for the paint on your car. During the progress of washing, they are unwillingly damaging the paint as its plainly sandpaper approach (to much sand on the paint and in the air); even tough they make it very believable that paint is not damaged by all those scientist explanations they give. The trick with this car wash approach is that while washing, a thin layer of chemical residue is applied on he paint that makes it shine, but under that layer the damage is done. 

I am a car detailer hobbyist for 26 years, and did not find a perfect carwash here. But Grand Lube Station, near interchange one is a reasonable manual wash, but unfortunately they clean first the outside of your car, than the inside (wrong!). The catch here is that while they blow clean the inside of the car in front of yours, all that sand settles on your freshly cleaned car that is still wet. When they start drying it, they rub the sand happily in your paint. Also, watch them using the vacuum cleaners; as the hoses are rubbing the paint on the door, bumper and boot causing scratches.

I live fortunately in a villa with an equipped garage, and wash myself all our cars every week. Its a great exercise, and its very rewarding, as my cars keep looking like brand new.

I think in a apartment you maybe a bit limited in doing things yourself, but if going for instance to a manual car-wash, Grand Lube Station is a reasonable choice, ensure they use clean microfiber clothes and plenty of water.... and control the folks over there on how they treat your car.... you still can enjoy a well maintained car.


An other tip that is absolute crucial to keep your car presentable, is to park as far away as possible from where the entrance is of a shopping center. My observation is that most people that fight for the tiniest spot closest in front of the entrance do not have any sense of respect for the belongings of others; they will "ding" your doors and damage paint while opening their doors, or happily put a bag on the hood of your car, and slide it over the paint while taking it off... just unbelievable how stupid and ignorant some people are here!. People that park far away in an otherwise low populated car park are typically the sensible ones... stay around them!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

^^^^^
This.

Hand wash fair enough, but there are plenty of good places at stations where they do an excellent hand wash - particularly if you offroad in a hired 4x4 and it needs to be spotless


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

Google California duster, good reviews,I bought a couple and there amazing, get an Aramex account,you'll thank me later


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

crt454 said:


> Google California duster, good reviews,I bought a couple and there amazing, get an Aramex account,you'll thank me later


The California duster is not advisable for the climate here. If using while there is sand dust on the paint here, the first time you already create swirl marks/ scratches on your paint; its downhill from there. 

If you love your car, any type of dry wash is a no go here......


----------



## Hugo80 (Aug 9, 2014)

Normally i go for Emirates Petrol station Manual wash ,35Dhs inside and outside (you have to pay more if they will wash car from down )

I got a new black car as well and my advise is to try avoiding the following
-Parking under trees
-Parking in sandy parking lots
-make sure whoever clean use lof of water to remove dust first.


----------



## nig3l (Apr 24, 2014)

thanks mates for the car wash guides!


----------



## tjflamezz (Aug 31, 2014)

Simey said:


> Self service? In Dubai???????
> 
> Surely you jest!


My thoughts exactly. The closest true self service facility is about a 4 hour flight away.


----------

